# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Si e shprehni ju Atdhedashurine?

## Albo

Shpesh here ne forum te gjithe ju besoj se keni hasur mendime nga bashkeatdhetare te ndryshem shqiptare ndjenja te forta patriotizmi ose nacionalizmi. Kete e bejne ne forme komentesh ose hapje temash qe me shume se diskutim, pasqyrojne ndjenjat dhe emocionet e momentit. Nuk ka asgje te keqe qe te manifestosh te tilla ndjenja, eshte e drejta e cdo shqiptari qe ta beje nje gje te tille.

Ajo qe une dua te hedh ne diskutim eshte perkufizimi dhe evidentimi i te gjitha akteve patriotike qe shqiptaret po bejne ne trojet shqiptare apo ne diaspore. Pyetjet e mia jane direkte per secilin nga ju:

- A jeni krenare qe jeni shqiptare? Nese po, cfare u shtyn te jeni krenare?
- Cfare roli ka luajtur fakti qe jeni shqiptare ne karakterin dhe personalitetin tuaj?
- Ne cfare formash e shprehni ju atdhedashurine dhe patriotizmin tuaj?

Duke e patur te qarte qe ne forum marrin pjese edhe anetare qe nuk e kane per nder te mbiquhen "patriote", do tu doja te beja te qarte qe ne kete teme jane te lutur te japin mendim vetem ata qe e ndjejne detyrimin moral ndaj kombit dhe popullit shqiptar.

Albo

----------


## Kuntakinta

- Krenare qe jam Shqiptare?! Sigurisht qe jam. Jam krenare sepse kemi nje histori te gjate dhe Shqiperia, ajo toke e vuajtur dhe e varfer, ka nxjerre koka qe respektohen e admirohen anembane. 

- Cfare roli ka luajtur fakti qe jam shqiptare ne personalitetin apo karakterin tim? Besa, ndershmeria, bujaria, fisnikeria mbahen si virtyte te shqiptarit. E rritur ne nje ambjent me njerez me te atilla virtyte, eshte mese e llogjikshme te mendosh qe ato virtyte mund te jene percjelle dhe tek une apo tek te tjeret (kuptohet ne proporcione te ndryshme per njerez te ndryshem). 

- Atdhedashuri une quaj kur une si shqiptare mundohem te mbroj vendin tim me aq sa mundem e te tregoj te mirat e te qenurit shqiptar tek te huajt (sepse ndodhem larg). Me pak fjale, mundohem te jem ambasadore e mire per kombin tim. Jo thjesht me fjale, por me vepra. Duke punuar me korrektesi, ndihmuar me sa mundem ato qe kane nevoje, dhe duke u sjelle e njerezishme.

I dua Shqiperine dhe shqipetaret
Sinqerisht
Dorina

----------


## jonidapasho

Nuk me ka rastisur te njoh nga afer njerez qe te mos ndjehen krenare qe jane shqiptare.

Jam krenare qe jam shqiptare dhe kete do ta percjell dhe te pasardhesit e mi. Arsyeja eshte e thjeshte. Kam lindur aty nga prider shqiptare, jam brumosur me ate gjuhe, me Nolin, Cajupin etj. Im gjysh me la amanet gjate gjithe jetes time  te kem bese, te jem e drejte me te gjithe dhe krenare per prejardhjen time. 
Shqiptarizmin nuk e ndroj as me fene dhe as me te gjitha pasurite e botes. Ky fakt me ka bere njeri te mire me te gjithe kuptimin e fjales. Thelle brenda meje besoj se shqiptaret jane nga njerezit me te mire ne bote.
Atdhetarizmin e shpreh duke mbajtur lart emrin dhe dinjitetin e vendit tim kur te tjeret perpiqen ta shkelin. Kur therras me vend e pa vend qe jam shqiptare. 

shqiperi te dua me shume se gjithcka !

----------


## zeus

----------------------------------------------------------

Duke share italianet!

 :buzeqeshje: 

----------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

Desha të prek këtu një problem me rëndësi. A mund të vazhdojë shqiptari të jetë patriot shqiptar edhe pas shumë vitesh në mërgim? 

Disa mendojnë se kjo pyetje  është e panevojshme. Disa do të më pyesin: More Ullmar, a din gjë për vëllezërit Frashëri, Fan Nolin, Cajupin, Filip Shirokën dhe shumë të tjerë? A mos mjaftojnë si shembull se si shqiptari mund të jetojë  për shumë vite në mërgim, duke ruajtur atdhedashurinë?

Shembujt janë të padiskutueshëm. Atëherë do të zgjeroj  problemin pakëz: A mund të ruash patriotizmin tënd shqiptar edhe pse ti fillon të marrësh pjesë aktive në jetën shoqërore të vendit që të ka dhënë strehim? 

Besoj se po, bile bile besoj se patriotizmi i verbër dhe fanatik, i cili nuk pranon mentalitetin, shoqërinë dhe traditat e një populli tjetër është shumë i dëmshëm. Në thelb ky lloj patriotizmi, i cili mohon të mirat e shoqërive dhe kulturave të tjera, hedh poshtë të gjitha përpjekjet për përparim, të gjitha impulset pozitive që vijnë nga jashtë. Në qëndrime të tilla fshihet frika, ndjenja e inferioritetit, që njeriu përpiqet të largojë me mjete të rrejshme...

Duke u nisur nga parimi i barazisë (të gjithë popujt dhe individët janë me të njëjtën vlerë si të tillë) ne mund të ruajmë cdo gjë pozitive nga kultura jonë, duke pranuar elementet pozitive nga popuj të tjerë. 

Të flas konkretisht, si individ, unë Ullmar Qvick kam fituar shumë nga kontaktet me shqiptarët. Kam mësuar shumë gjëra gjatë viteve, dhe shqiptarët me të cilët kam pasur kontakt (qindra apo mijëra) sigurisht kanë fituar dicka prej meje. Se paku kanë fituar një lloj optimizmi kur kanë qenë të rrezikuar, kur jeta në mërgim ka qenë e mbushur me halle dhe shqetësime. Unë u kam dhënë atyre një fare terapie, thjesht me një bisedë njerëzore..... sepse unë kam qenë gjithmonë në vendin tim të sigurt.
Kontaktet e vazhdueshme me botën shqiptare, cfarë ndikim kanë pasur për mua si suedez? U zhduk patriotizmi im suedez me kalimin e kohës? Jo, po bëj shaka ("hajgare") duke thënë: Jam bërë 100% patriot shqiptar dhe 100% patriot suedez!! Sikur u zmadhua zemra..... të mirat që mësova nga bota shqiptare u futën atje, të mirat suedeze shihen në një dritë tjetër....

Jam krenar të jem suedez,  por mikpritja shqiptare, kujdesi njerëzor sidomos ndaj pleqve - janë shenjë dalluese për shqiptarin që nuk mund të gjej në këtë ambient të ftohtë. Dhe për hir të shqiptarëve jam i vetëdijshëm për të metat tona....

Në fund: Jam i bindur se cdo shqiptar në vend të huaj duhet të ruaj si thesare gjuhën, kulturën dhe traditat e mira (traditat e keqija të largohen nga përdorimi).Përvec kësaj ai/ajo duhet të mësojë cdo gjë me rëndësi nga ambienti ku jeton,  për të pasuruar jetën shqiptare. Ai/ajo kur kthehet në vendlindje mund të japë ndihmesë për zhvillimin e vendit - por me mirëkuptim dhe modesti. Nëse ai/ajo mbetet në vend të huaj, prapë me kontaktet që mban në vendlindje, mund të japë një ndikim të mirë.

Kam gruan shqiptare, kosovare, kam një vajzë  suedezo- shqiptare. Ajo momentalisht bën "kursin intensiv" të gjuhës shqipe në Prishtinë. Me shqipen do të vazhdojmë më me dëshirë kur ajo kthehet nga vendlindja e Mamit.

----------


## julian72

Edhe une jam shqiptar qe e dua,respektoj atdheun ku kam lindur dhe kam kaluar vitet me te dashura te jetes time. E them kete sepse,ne radhe te pare vitet e femijerise jane me te lumturat.Ketu ku jetoj femijet nuk e bejne jeten sic e kemi bere ne,keta jani si robote mbas kompjuterit tere diten,shume te ftohte,pa resperkt per kerkend.
E dyta kur e lam vendlindjen erdhem ne nje vend tjeter me tradita te ndryshme dhe ne kundershtim se si ishim mesuar.Ruajtja e kultures,gjuhes.... dhe mungesa e tyre na beri me shume patriote dhe na rriti atdhedashurine.
Une ne fillim vajta ne Greqi dhe atje pash nje urrejtje te madhe per shqiptaret. Duke na mohuar dhe vjedhur historine e prejardhjes tone deri duke na detyruar te ndryshonim emrat tane. Por si mund te duroj nje qe i thot vetes shqiptar duke ia mohuar te tera.Kjo eshte nje ane tjeter qe te ban patriot,qe te rrit atdhedashurine duke ju kunderpergjigjur jo vetem grekerve por te gjitheve qe na perbuzin.
  Tani ndodhem ne Finlande ketu pothuajse nuk dine fare per vendin tone(traditat,historine...).Ne `97 e moren vesht ku bie Shqiperia.Perdite mundohem tu tregoj si ne pune dhe ne shoqeri se cfare virtytesh kemi ne. Se cdo te thote bese,bujari.... qe i gezon cdo shqiptar qe me te vertet i thot vetes shqiptar.
  Por dicka me ka bere pershtypje ketu ndershmeria ka arritur kulmin(aspak korrupsion).Qe dicka e tille ka arritur kulmin tek ne.Ky korrupsion po na mban shum larg nga Evropa.

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

I dashur Julian:
   Nuk dua të bëj polemikë kundër pikëpamjeve të tua, sepse jam i bindur se ti je i sinqertë. Përshtypjet që ke nga Greqia dhe Finlanda janë mjaft negative. Dhe ti ke ardhur në këto vende në rrethana më të pafavorshme, duke kërkuar azil dhe punë. 
Përshtypjet e mia nga Greqia janë krejt të kundërta. Në ishullin Kretë më trajtuan shumë mirë. Sidomos më kujtohet se ata ishin shumë bujar në dy raste kur nuk kisha marrë me mua pará të mjaftueshme. Nuk ishin të mërzitur fare - këtu në Suedi do të kisha një problem të vërtet në raste të tilla. 
   Finlanda është vend i pastër, me natyrë të mrekullueshme. Sidomos më tërheqin liqenet në pjesën lindore të vendit. Kam bërë shumë vizita në Finlandë, kam mësuar pakëz gjuhën finlandeze, e cila është jashtëzakonisht e vështirë. Njerëzit janë shumë miqësor, kur kuptojnë se unë jam suedez dhe megjithëkëtë kam mësuar sadopak gjuhën e tyre. Finlandezët kanë ndier mëri ndaj suedezëve për arsye historike. Klasa sunduese në Finland ishte suedishtfolëse, suedishtja gjuha e zotërinjve. Por ndaj meje kanë qenë shumë mikpritës. 
   Kush e lexon tekstin e Julianit dhe e krahason me tekstin tim do të mendojë: Pse këto dallime të mëdha? 
   Përgjigja është e lehtë: Juliani është hasur me racizmin në Greqi dhe me mosbesimin ndaj imigrantëve që është mjaft i dukshëm në Finlandë. Suedia ka pranuar shumë të huaj, Finlanda më pak se vendet e tjera të Evropës perëndimore. Nga ana tjetër, kur erdhën refugjatët nga Kosova në vitin 1999, ndodhi e kundërta: Finlandezët në komunat ku u strehuan kosovarët bënin cmos për ti ndihmuar në të gjitha drejtimet. Pastaj kuptuan se e tepruan, sepse njeriu duhet të ecë me këmbët e veta!
   Parakushtet e Julianit kanë qenë shumë të dobëta. Dua të të këshilloj, Julian: Jeto jetën tënde në Finlandë ndërsa ti banon atje! Të jesh fizikisht në mërgim dhe shpirtërisht në vendlindje është shkatërruese për njeriun. Mëso sa më shumë për gjuhën dhe kulturën e Finlandës, interesohu për jetën e vendit. 
   Kunati im Hysen, i lindur në rrethin e Dibrës, erdhi në Suedi në vitet gjashtëdhjetë. Ai shumë herë është më i orientuar rreth jetës shoqërore në Suedi se unë! Ai erdhi vetëm, kaloi shumë kohë me suedezët, ndoqi emisionet televizive dhe gazetat me shumë vëmendje. Por ai ka mbetur shqiptar dhe flet mirë për vendlindjen e vet. 
   Vërejtjet e Julianit dhe përshtypjet e mia të dy janë të sakta, megjithëse janë plotësisht kontradiktore! Cdo gjë varet nga pozita e vëzhguesit!
   Më në fund, ke të drejtë në lidhje me korrupsionin. Këtu luan rol fakti se shteti dhe rendi shoqëror kanë qenë shumë stabilë në vendet skandinave. Kur shteti është i dobët rritet korrupsioni.

----------


## raku

ullmar
te kam lexuar ne nje post te meparshem dhe ke thene qe je suedez dhe jam shume i habitur ne pastertine e menyres se folurit shqip.tregon shume rreth intelektit tend.
megjithate juliani nuk foli ne postin e mesiperm per mosbesimin qe finlandezet kane per emigrantet ,por per mosnjohjen qe ata kane rreth shqiptareve dhe gjuhes dhe kultures shqiptare.kjo eshte normale ,pasi finlanda eshte shume larg dhe shqiperia eshte shume e vogel me permasa gjeografike.dmth ai nuk foli aspak keq per finlanden dhe nuk ma don mendja qe ka ndonje shqiptar ne bote te flasi keq per vendet skandinave.
persa i perket grekeve ,mendimi yt eshte shume i gabuar rreth tyre.ja te jap une shembuj konkret qe te bind pak a shume.
megjithese ti ke shkuar ne greqi dhe te ka pelquer aq shume dhe njerezit kane qene te afert dhe mikprites ,ashtu eshte kudo qe shkon.ai eshte biznesi i turizmit.greket e din qe ata kane nje ekonomi ne rritje dhe kjo eshte ne pergjithesi fale turizmit.ata e din qe po nuk u sollen mire me turistat ,ata jo vetem qe humbin nga biznesi i tyre privat por edhe ekonomia e greqise ne pergjithesi ka humbje te medha.kjo munt te duket joreale dhe e pabesueshme por eshte e tille sepse ti nuk din shume rreth grekeve dhe politikes greke ashtu sic finlandezet nuk din asgje rreth shqiptareve.ne kemi jetuar me shekuj prane grekeve dhe mund te them me bindje qe dime me teper rreth tyre sa cdo vend tjeter ne evrope me perjashtim te maqedonise.kjo e fundit as nuk konsiderohet shtet sipas politikes greke e cila ka ne dore presidencen qesharake te bashkimit europian.be eshte organizate qesharake per mendimin tim dhe i vetmi shkak shqiperia kerkon te anetaressohet eshte shkaku ekonomik.mund te flas me teper rreth kesaj ne postin e meposhtem....

----------


## raku

sic e thashe me siper ,greqia e cila eshte presidenca e rradhes e be ,nuk e konsideron maqedonine si shtet por si shtese e epirit verilindor.ma do mendja qe ti se dije kete!
nje pjese e madhe e ligjeve greke jane ne mosperputhje me ato te vendeve te tjera evropiane ,megjithate greqia eshte pjese e be dhe presidente e saj ne te njejten kohe.paksa e cuditshme apo jo?
ky vend i cili e konsideron veten modern dhe evropian akoma se ka hequr ligjin e luftes qe ka pasur me shqiperine dhe akoma nuk vazhdon ti konsideroj camet minoritet.megjithese shqiperia i konsideron greket minoritet ,greqia nuk e ben nje gje te tille.a e din ti ullmar se pas greqishtes ,gjuhet  e dyta te folura jane frengjishtja dhe anglishtja?
si eshte e mundur kjo kur shqiptaret jane minoriteti me i madh dhe kur vete agjencia e lajmeve greke ne fundin e vitit te kaluar tha se ka 2 milione shqiptare qe punojne dhe jetojne ne greqi?
kjo eshte prapagande politike po me pyete mua!
kur nje turist i huaj shkoi ne korfu para dy vitesh ,ai pyeti nje nga banoret e ishullit se kishte deshire te shkonte ne shqiperi dhe ta vizitonte ate vend pasi eshte shume afer .banori i ishullit i tha ketij turisti nga hollanda se shqiperia eshte vend shume i rrezikshem dhe vend hajdutesh, dhe po shkove atje nuk kthehesh me.
keto jane vetem pak nga faktet konkrete qe une mund te jap ty se po vazhdova une s'marr fund atehere.
politika e be eshte komplet rraciste dhe propagandistike.e udhehequr nga vendi me pordhac [me fal per shprehjen],franca ,e cila ka ne dore vetem interesat e saj.
franca e ketij kontinenti kaq modern dhe me kulture qe te gjithe banoret duhet ti jene krenar e cila ishte kundra luftes ne kosove dhe bosnje,e cila mbronte kasapin e ballkanit ne vend te njerezve te pafajshem qe masakroheshin nga dita diten.be per mendimin tim eshte nje organizate ekonomike qe qendron si kukull kur vjen puna e poltikes dhe nuk ballafaqon problemet me serioze qe hasin te gjithe kontinentin tone.be eshte organizate kukull me plot kuptimin e fjales.ky eshte shkaku qe ne shume parlamente te vendeve te evropes qendrore qe kerkonin anetaresim ne te ,u vu ne tryeze kredibiliteti i kesaj organizmi dhe interesi qe vendet e tilla si cekia dhe polonia do kishin po te anetaresoheshin ne kete organizem.madje vete ish presidenti cek vachlav havel ishte kundra hyrjes se cekise ne be.qe ta jap shkurter une ty ,fakti qe greqia ben si ti doje qefi dhe ndjek politiken qe ndjek ,ka te bej shume me kredibilitetin qe bashkimi evropian ka si organizem.si mendoni ju z.ullmar?

----------


## Redi

Ullmar, pershendetje.

Keni kapur disa aspekte interesante ne shkrimin tuaj. Mendoj qe patriotizmi eshte virtyt i nje personi dhe jo ves, apo dicka e tille, sic mundohen ta shprehin shume vete.

Patriotizmi ka te beje me qenien tone, me ate qe kemi qene, jemi dhe do te jemi. Mire apo keq, ne jemi shqiptare dhe duhet te mundohemi te nxjerrim ne pah vitytet tona.

Shqiptaret kane nje histori komplet ndryshe nga suedezet dhe eshte veshtire te besh paralelizma midis ketyre dy kombeve.

Ne jemi nje popull qe historikisht jemi sulmuar dhe grabitur dhe kurre nuk kemi sulmuar apo grabitur te tjeret. Cfare kemi bere, ka qene per mbrojtjen tone, te identitetit. tokes, familjes, kultures, tradites tone.
Ne rast se te paret tane nuk do te kishin luftuar dhe besuar ne qenien e Shqiptarit si Komb, sot ne nuk do te ishim ketu duke shkruar shqip, por do te ishim njerez pa identitet, ose me identitet te huazuar.


Ne rast se do ti ndanim shqiptaret ne disa kategori, une mund te permend ato me kryesoret sipas mendimit tim.

Ka shume shqiptare, te cilet duke u nisur nga interesa te momentit nuk shohin shume larg dhe kujtojne se gjithcka ka te beje me mireqenien personale dhe jo me ate te pergjithshme. Pra ne rast se une jam mire, gjithcka eshte mire gjithashtu.
Por kjo eshte teper e gabuar, pasi ne shume raste, mireqenia e momentit do te thote te zhvishesh nga identiteti yt, emri yt e gjithcka me vlere qe ti ke. Pra ne kete rast, mund te them qe ndiqet motoja e Prostitutes. Mjafton qe te besh para dhe nuk ka rendesi se si i ben ato. Tek e fundit jeton me mire se nje njeri qe punon nje pune tjeter dhe nuk fiton aq para sa ajo.

Por realiteti tregon dicka tjeter. Qe nuk mund te lesh shenje te qenies tende ne rast se vepron me egoizem dhe pragmatizem momental. Eshte njelloj si te investosh diku ne ne truall, ku nuk je i sigurt qe neser do te ekzistoje aty.
Bota ka ecur perpara sepse ka pare larg, ka parashikuar se cfare do te ndodhe ne te ardhmen dhe ka investuar ne te sigurten.

Suedezet kane akoma kombin e tyre, dhe ruajne akoma traditat dhe zakonet, megjithe jane nga popujt me mireqenie me te larte ekonomike bote.

Sikur te paret tuaj te mos kishin bere ate qe kane bere, ju ndofta sot do te ishit pushtuar dhe asimiluar prej ndonje populli tjeter.
Pune e madhe do te thote dikush. Por ju nuk do te kishit sot ate mireqenie qe keni, ne rast se nuk do te kishit vepruar ashtu si keni vepruar. Ndofta do te quheshit ruse, apo dicka tjeter dhe do te trajtoheshit si qenie inferiore. Nuk do te kishit kete emer qe keni sot ne Bote, por ndofta do te konsideroheshit si delinkuente, mafioze etj etj.

Njeriu ja di me shume vleren dickaje ne momentin qe nuk e ka ate. Kjo eshte arsyeja qe shqiptaret manifestojne patriotizmin me shume se suedezet etj dhe qe gjithashtu ata shqiptare qe jane jashte, me shume se ata qe jetojne ne Shqiperi, ose shqiptaret e Kosoves me shume se ata te Shqiperise.

Pra pervec atij grupimi te pare, ekziston dhe grupimi tjeter, i shqiptareve patriote, qe dine te vleresojne qenien e tyre, te ruajne e te punojne per te trasheguar vlerat e veta. Ka shume qe jetojne jashte trojeve shqiptare ( ka shume qe jetojne dhe atje), te cilet perpiqen per te bere dicka per veten e tyre dhe per te tjeret megjithese ne shume raste, ata nenvleresohen ose perqeshen.

Pervec ketyre dy grupimeve ekzistojne dhe dy te tjera me te vogla, ose me mire qe jane te shkrire deri diku me ato te mesipermet dhe qe jane ne kahe komplet te kundert me njera-tjetren.

1- Etnocentristet, pra ata qe mohojne gjithcka te huaj. Kam hasur shpesh ne shqiptare qe nuk dine te vleresojne te huajin dhe ato qe ai ka bere. Po te shetisesh Boten, sheh shume gjera te bukura te ndertuara nga njeriu (i huaji), qe ne nuk i kemi bere dot dhe qe te mahnisin. Ne vend qe te mesojme prej tyre, i injorojme. Injorojme menyren e se si e kane ndertuar shtetin dhe shoqerine e tyre, ndertesat, urbanistiken etj etj. 
Mendoj qe shqiptaret duhet te marrin anen pozitive te shume gjerave, pasi jo cdo gje e huaj eshte e keqe. Le te mesojme se si kane arritur keto vende te huaja te kene suksese ne ne fushat ekonomike, sociale, politike etj dhe ti veme ne zbatim ne vendin tone.

2-Persona qe dashurojne gjithcka te huaj dhe injorojne gjithcka vetjake. Per ta Bota ka gjithcka dhe ne nuk kemi asgje. Keta jane me te prirur drejt asimilit dhe prej tyre nuk mund te presesh asgje te mire. Natyrisht qe keta kozmopolite, mund te jene te suksesshem ne jeten e tyre personale, por qe shoqeria nuk perfiton asgje. Vitet e fundit eshte vene re nje fenomen i tille i cili sa po vjen dhe po perhapet. Keta imitojne cdo gje te huaj dhe kujtojne se Bota ka ecur parpara me ato parime. 
Ka shume prinder qe i vene femijeve te tyre emra jo shqiptare. Ka te tjere qe perqeshin cdo gje kombetare dhe marrin fenomenet negative te shoqerive te huaja ku jetojne. Mendoj qe ka te beje me teper me ceshtje karakteri dhe ndjenjen e inferioriteti qe i shoqeron keta persona. Shkaku kryesor per kete fenomen eshte Izolimi totalitar qe iu be Shqiperise gjate 50 viteve te regjimit komunist. Per 50 vjet, duke mos pasur kontakte me Boten, shqiptaret humben orientimin ne lidhje me ate qe po ndodh. Komunizmi na zhveshi nga te gjitha vlerat morale e patriotike. Eshte njelloj sikur nje njeriu tja lidhesh syte dhe ta rrotullosh rreth vetes per disa kohe. Pasi tja hapesh, ai do te terhiqet nga e bukura dhe vezullimi aparent dhe do te mundohet te largohet prej atij vendi pa i hedhur syte prapa.
Bota gjate kesaj kohe eci perpara dhe ne nuk e ndoqem. Tani mundohemi te vrapojme qe ta arrime dhe kujtojme se duke zhveshur identitetin tone, mund ta arrime me shpejt.

Shqiptaret ashtu si kombet e tjera ne Bote, duhet te konsiderohen si nje komunitet apo familje, me rregullat, traditat dhe vitytet e veta. Ky komunitet eshte i perbere nga shume individe qe kane role te ndryshme te cilat jane me pak ose me shume te rendesishem. Cdo veprim i pakujdesshem e i pamatur kushton shtrenjte, si per patriotin ashtu dhe per te tjeret.
Veprimet e pandergjegjshme te politikaneve tane, po i kushtojne shume shtrenjte popullit tone. Perdite po largohen dhe cdo dite qe kalon, eshte nje dite vuajte per shoqerine dhe individin.

Ne shqiptaret nuk e meritojne kurrsesi kete gje, pasi kemi qene nje popull i vuajtur qe kemi luftuar gjate gjithe historise per te ruajtur trojet tona. Ato troje jane te lara me gjak shekullor nga te paret tane dhe do te ishte mosmirenjohje te abuzoje me kete gje.
Ne kurre nuk kemi sulmuar popuj te tjere per ti grabitur, perkundrazi, jemi dalluar per Bujarine dhe Mikpritjen tone. Kushdo qe ka patur probleme, ka gjetur strehim dhe ushqim ne token dhe shtepite tona.
Jemi i vetmi vend ne Europe ku numri i cifuteve pas Luftes se II Boterore ishte me i madh se ai i paralufte. Strehuam me mijera ushtare italiane kur u rrezikuan te viteshin nga gjermanet, ne nje kohe qe na mbanin te pushtuar prej 4 vitesh, na kishin vrare dhe donin te na kolonizonin. Shqiperia ndryshe nga Suedia apo shtete te tjera, ka qene shesh beteje per mijera vite dhe nuk ka mbetur ushtri u huaj pa ardhur e luftuar aty.

E pra, eshte derdhur shum gjak ne ate vend per te harruar. Patriotizmi na ka mbajtur te gjalle si Komb dhe vetem duke ruajtur ate qe kemi tonen mund te mbijetojme ne kete Bote.


Pershendetje dhe Komplimente per gjuhen. Shqiptaret duhet te mesojne nga kjo gje.

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

Dua të shkruaj së pari disa rreshta në lidhje me tekstin e Rakkut, pastaj do të bëj disa komente rreth tekstit të Redit.
   Rakku, ju keni thyer një derë të hapur kur ju shkruani për Greqinë dhe grekët. Jam në dijeni të plotë për politikën raciste dhe antishqiptare greke dhe për perfiditetin e shtetit dhe kishës ortodokse në kombinim në Greqi. Fatkeqsisht ju nuk keni lexuar me kujdes polemikën time me Olsenin në këtë cështje. Nuk ju qortoj - është gati e  pamundur të lexosh cdo shkrim në Forumin Shqiptar! Ju duhet të merrni pak kohë për të lexuar këtë shkëmbim mendimesh nën  rubrikën "Racizmi shqiptar....". 
   Rreth mendimeve të  Julianit dua të ju rekomandoj të lexoni profilin e tij ku ai shkruan: "Jetoj në Finlandë. Nuk më pëlqen, është vendi i pijanecëve, budallejve nga jeta perfekte." Ky është opinioni i Julianit, dhe megjithëse unë kuptoj se ai po takohet  me finlandezë të nivelit të ulët, e kundërshtoj. Opinioni i tij është plotësisht subjektiv dhe nuk duhet të merret si e vërteta objektive. - Dhe dua të theksoj: AS MENDIMET E MIA PËR FINLANDËN DHE GREQINË DUHET TË SHIHEN SI TË  VËRTETA OBJEKTIVE. Unë po shkruaj vetëm për vëzhgimet e mia subjektive. Askush nuk duhet të besojë se as Juliani as Ullmari tregon objektivisht për këto vende dhe popuj. Cdo gjë varet nga rrethanat dhe nga pozita jonë,  qoftë si refugjat, qoftë si turist që shoqërohet me njerëzit më të mirë të vendit në fjalë!
   Më në fund Rakku, jam plotësisht dakord me ju përsa i përket politikës së BE-së. Është një politikë e turpshme - cfarë bëri Evropa në lidhje me problemet në Bosnje dhe në Kosovë?! 
Nuk ka nevojë për shumë komente - ne dimë për këtë.
   Tani disa fjalë për të komentuar rreth shkresës së Redit. Mund të them se Redi na bind me qartësi, logjikë dhe sinqeritet. Dua të ju përgëzoj për këtë tekst në të cilën ju përshkruani me mjeshtëri tipat e ndryshme të shqiptarëve në mërgim. Dhe shqiptarët mund të krenohen për shumë gjëra, për mikpritjen, për bujarinë ndaj të huajve dhe për faktin se shqiptarët asnjëherë nuk kanë sulmuar popujtë e tjerë të gadishullit ballkanik - kanë pësuar ndërhyrje brutale, luftëra, masakra - por vetë nuk kanë zaptuar territoret e të tjerave. Edhe për politikën e shqiptarëve ndaj cifutëve jam në dijëni - bile kam përkthyer suedisht  një material për këtë temë. Përkthimi im u shfrytëzua në një ekspozitë për "kurajë civile gjatë Luftës së dytë botërore" në Stokholm. Unë isha i vetmi suedez me njohuri për sjelljet humane të shqiptarëve në këtë rast!
   Një herë tjetër dua të shkruaj dicka mbi temën: "A mund të mësojnë shqiptarët dicka nga rruga e popullit suedez prej  skamjes  e prapambetjes  150 vjet më parë deri në një shoqëri moderne të begatshme e demokratike?" Besoj se dicka mund të ju interesojë, megjithëse parakushtet janë shumë të ndryshme.

----------


## sersilada777

Cila ishte pyetja yuaj A je krenar se je shqiptar.Kjo nuk eshte pyetje qe lejon vend per diskutim.Te mos jesh krenar per vendin tend do te thote te mos kesh idenitet pra te mohosh eksistencen tende. There are two things you should be proud of  :i kryqezuar: ourself and your country.Se dyti shqiperia dhe shqipetaret kane aq shume gjera per te qene krenare sa gjithe vyrtytet dhe mbrkullite e kesaj bote te mara se bashku smund te kdrahasoheshin me vlerat tona.

----------


## julian72

MIRMBREMA TE GJIHTEVE.
  Deshja te sqaroja pak Ullmarin se une nuk jam refugjat. Por jam i martuar me Finsk.Dhe nuk shoqerohem me shtresa te ulta por as te larta.Un jam 30 vjec nuk me jep shkas asgje ketu qe te ndryshoj nga 100% shqiptar.SEPSE ne finlande jeta eshte boshe,vetmi gjithandej,shume shume ftofet. Kam 2 vjet ne kete apartament vetem kur del dielli njeri vetem njeri komshi me buzeqesh,as njatjeta.Ne pune jemi 10 vete nuk ka as mirmengjes asgje.Njerzit e gruas duhet te bash poitment 3 muaj perpara per ti vizituar.Ti ofrosh nje birre shokut te punes te shikon shtrembur dhe ta kthen homo je,cfardo do prej meje.Vetmia i ka shnderruar ne kafshe te urta.A eshte normale te shkosh ne sauna me gruan,vjerrin,vjerren,kunatin,kunaten,shokun ,shoqen... ?A eshte normale qe vajza,djali,si ti mbushin te 18 te thot hajde q..u? Ose,ose te bjeri zezakun ke shpia dhe te thot ky eshte i dashuri im?Te vijne ne mengjez te pire tape me shenja nga qafa?Apo grate mos dijne te gatuajn?
 I dashur Ullmar ti i di keto gjera sepse ne Suedi eshte e njejta por une po shkruaj per ata qe lakmojn te vijn ne keto vende.
 Un me ty kemi ndryshime sepse ti tani vone po e ndjen veten shqiptar.Ka shume finlandeze qe kane vene ferexhe ketu.Sepse juve te skandinavise ju pelqen te ktheheni
 ndryshe. Dhe vetem alkoli ju ben ndryshe.Kur pijn alkol nuk i pushon goja,te nesrmen as njatjeta.Kjo pra eshte jeta e skandinavise.
Pse ti nuk e more nje grua suedeze? Por more nje shqiptare qe di te gatuaj ushqim te mire,di si ti edukoje femijet,di si te sillet me burrin.... .
Pse ti qe i thua vetes patriot,100% shqiptar,gruan shqiptare nuk e ke ndryshar emrin.Ta vesh GJergj,Alban,.... .
 Un jam shqiptar dhe i respektoj,i zbatoj dhe kurre nuk i harroj traditat tona.Ata jane nje virtyt i larte i jone.
 Qe ta keshe te qart une po pres pashaporten sepse nuk humbja kohen kot ketu ne Fin.Jeta gjalleria eshte atje poshte tek ne.
   Dhe dicka tjeter.Un kam jetuar ne Krete.Prinderit jetojn akoma atje.A di ti qe ne Hanja,RRethimno nuk lejojne as sot e kesaj dite shqiptare ne diskoteka,bare ku shkojne turiste?Sepse atje vijne skandinavezet dhe nuk lejn nate pa e nderruar nga nje te dashur.Dhe shqiptaret jane me don zhuanet.Greket behen xheloze dhe gjejn rastin kur pak ndahet Shqiptari nga femra.I shkojne femres dhe i thojne qe ai eshte shqiptare i rrezikshem,mos rri me ate... .(prandaj mos e ler vajzen mbasi ti kete mbushur te 18 te shkoj ne Greqi ose diku tjter)
   Shume u zgjata tani po e mbyll ju uroj te gjitheve naten e mire.
   Dhe ty shoku ose zoti Ullmar me co ndonje imel n.q.s vjen perseri ne Helsinki do ishte me mire te njiheshim nga afer.Ja kalofsh gezueshem me familjen dhe pac fat.

----------


## raku

shume interesante ajo qe the me siper ti julian!

ullmar qvick sic shikohet nga postet e mesiperme ,kuptohet qe eshte shume njeri intelektual  dhe shprehet ne menyre te perkryer ne gjuhen shqipe.jam plotesisht dakort me arsyetimet qe ai mundohet te bej pasi shumica e ketyre arsyetimeve jane fakte konkrete.ai e veshtron boten ashtu sic duhet veshtruar.
megjithate ,ti ullmar nuk e kupton ashtu sic duhet rracizmin antishqiptar qe ka populli grek dhe qeveria greke.ti nuk duhet te na qortosh neve shqiptareve rreth kesaj ceshtje por grekeve.i gjithe minoriteti grek qe jeton ne shqiperi i gezon te drejtat e te folurit greqisht dhe perhapjes se shkollave ne gjuhen greke.ne ,ne shqiperi i respektojme te drejtat e njeriut ndersa greket bejne te kunderten .camet e greqise nuk jane ne gjendje te flasin shqip ose te hapin shkolla ne gjuhen shqipe ne tokat qe ata dhe paraardhesit e tyre kane jetuar me shekuj.atyre nuk jane dhene tokat e tyre qe u perkasin per shkak te ligjit te luftes qe shqiperia ka pasur me greqine dhe ti akoma nuk vazhdon ta kuptosh rendesine e kesaj.keta jane te njejtet came qe ndihmuan ne pavaresine e shtetit grek ndaj perandorise osmane ,madje presidenti i pare ne historine greke vinte nga nje familje came.une dhe gjithe shqiptaret ne pergjithesi ,jemi per nje bashkejetese te afert me fqinjet tane por problemi eshte se fqinjet tane nuk jane per nje bashkejetese te tille.kjo ndodhi me serbine ,po ndodh tani me maqedonine dhe gjithmone ka ndodhur me greqine ,por ne nje nivel me te ulet se vendet e siperme.ky eshte ndryshimi me ballkanin dhe skandinavine.mentaliteti rracist ekziston ndaj vendeve fqinj  akoma edhe tani ne hyrje te shekullit 21'.me fal qe dola jasht temes .
une gjithmone kam qene patriot dhe e kam dashur dhe do vazhdoj ta dua me gjithe shpirt  vendin tim,shqiperine.ai eshte vendi ku kane lindur prinderit e mi ,gjysherit dhe stergjysherit e mi dhe jam krenar qe jam shqiptar dhe evropian.une nuk duhet ta shpreh vetem me fjale atdhedashurine per vendin tim ,por edhe me vepra.kaq kisha.

pershendetje te gjitheve!!!

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

Julian, tungjatjeta. Vetëm disa fjalë si koment. Truri është një pjesë i trupit njerëzor, zemra një tjetër. Ti je mjaft tendencioz në përshkrimin e finlandezëve, por të kuptoj. Do të jap disa shembuj:

1. Jam kthyer nga Shqipëria, kjo ka ndodhur në vitet 1994 dhe 1995. Më kanë përcjellë deri në aeroportin e Rinasit miqtë e mi shqiptar me lot në sy. Lamtumirë e prekshme. Pastaj fluturimi.
Po pres autobusin për në qytetin tim. Jam në qendrën e autobusave të Stokholmit. Komoditet, pastërti .... por heshtje varri, qetësi pa jetë. Po mbushem me trishtim. Ku janë shqiptarët e mi, të varfër, duke luftuar për të fituar një kafshatë.... por aq të gjallë janë!
Po kërkoj të holla nga disa njerëz për të bërë telefonata. Po bëjmë këmbimin dhe ata më pyesin: Nga ku vjen ti? - Nga Shqipëria. - A janë shumë të varfër atje? - Po, të varfër por shumë miqësor. - Po, shpresojmë se do të vijnë edhe për ta ditë më të mira, komentojnë suedezët në qendrën e autobusave. 

2. Ka ndodhur në vitin 1991. Ne ishim në ishullin Öland, unë me gruan time të atëhershme Helena, finlandeze,  dhe vajzën tonë Johanna. Kishim gjetur një plazh të mirë. Befasisht dëgjoj se si flitet shqip kudo rreth nesh. A jam bërë i cmendur? mendoj unë gati me alarm. Nuk jam i cmendur. Fytyrat e të rinjve dhe të rejave rreth nesh janë tipike shqiptare. Jemi afër një kampi me refugjatë nga Kosova. 
Në vizitën e dytë na ftojnë të vizitojnë banesat e tyre në kamp. Njerëz të përzemërt, të habitur se si një suedez flet gjuhën e tyre. Në fund të vizitës një grua shqiptare merr një lëkurë kundadhe dhe ia dhuron Helenës. Helena fillon të qajë. Këta njerëz të përvuajtur duan të tregojnë miqësi dhe respekt me një dhuratë të tillë....
Në kohën e Krishtlindjes fëmijët e kësaj familjeve erdhen për vizitë tek ne dhe kaluan dy javë në shtëpinë tonë, ndërsa nëna e tyre lindi fëmijën e pestë në maternitetin e qytetit Kalmar. Fëmijët kishin bërë një udhëtim të gjatë. Cdo gjë shkoi mirë.

Me këta shembuj kam treguar 1. mungesën e gjallërisë në vendet  skandinave, trishtimin. 2. bujarinë e ish-bashkëshortes sime finlandeze në marrëdhëniet me shqiptarët. Shumë mikpritëse ajo fitoi respektin dhe admirimin e tyre. Më vjen keq se disa gjëra jashtë kontrollin tonë na bënin të pamundur të bashkëjetonim më. 

Kështu një minus, një plus, apo jo?
Në lidhje me banjën (saunën) finlandeze, normalisht burrat lahen së pari, pastaj gratë. Disa e bëjnë përbashkët, por sauna është e shenjtë, nuk lejohen veprime seksuale atje. Finlandezët në këtë rast tolerojnë  lakuriqësinë e të dy gjinive bashkë - por me dishiplinë. Pastaj, si në cdo shoqëri, ekzistojnë njerëz me moral të dobët - në Finlandë, në Suedi, në Shqipëri. Por dua të kritikoj rreptë sjelljet e shumë turisteve nga vendet skandinave në Evropën e jugut - sillen si derra me alkool dhe me marrëdhënie seksuale të pafrenuara. Turp i madh!! Sikur lejohet kur janë "të lirë" në një vend të varfër. Qenka liri e bukur!!
Julian, pas tri vitesh në vetmi gjeta gruan shqiptare, dhe ajo është mrekulli, me sjelljet më të mira. Por mos harro se jam jo vetëm 100% patriot shqiptar, jam edhe 100% patriot suedez, dhe nuk do të ndërroj emrin tim të bukur nga vendi i vikingëve! 
Falemnderit për ftesë Julian. Por ndoshta do të të shoh një ditë në Elbasan ---- ku vajzat janë  si sorkadhe dhe djemtë  si petrita, Elbasan i bukur, Elbasan. .... Do të përfundoj me edhe një tregim të vogël nga Suedia. Isha vetëm në një mbrëmje me muzikë popullore suedeze. Lokali ishte i mbushur me njerëz, erdhi një vajzë dhe më pyeti nëse ajo mund të ulej përballë meje. Në muhabet ajo tregoi se ajo merrej me valle popullore nga disa vende.  E pyeta për vendet. - Sidomos nga Shqipëria, tha ajo. - Mos më mashtro, vajzë suedeze, mendova, natyrisht ke dëgjuar për mua se unë po merrem me shqiptarët. I mbushur me dyshime e pyeta: Cilat janë  vallet  nga Shqipëria që ke mësuar? Ajo u gjegj: "Laje moj gocë", "Vajta n'Elbasan për me ble fustan" dhe disa të tjera. -  Ti je suedeze, apo jo? thashë me habi të madhe. - Po, jam e lindur dhe e rritur këtu, babi suedez, nëna austriake, tha ajo. -  Në jemi një gjup i vogël valltaresh..... 
Pas disa muajsh fillova një turne me ato  tri vajzat  valltare, duke vizituar kampet me shqiparë dhe lokale koncerti për të prezentuar vallet shqiptare të interpretuara nga vajzat suedeze. Një herë tjetër mund të tregoj për këtë, tani bëhet vonë.
Jam në moshën e xhaxhallarëve, të cilët tregojnë histori....
Shëndet! Natën e mirë!
Ullmari nga Suedia

----------


## DJ KOSMONOVA

A

----------


## DJ KOSMONOVA

Une dua te thjesht te dergoj nje poezi dhe shpresoj te ju pelqeje.

                                   NO COMENT

Shqiperi,Shqiperia ime
pa degjoje zemren time.
4 vjet larg teje jam
per tu kthyer shprese nuk kam.

Anes rruges te papune
greku sec na vuri drune.
President te marrte lumi
ne karrige te mori gjumi.

Zoterinj qeveritare
jeni te gjithe si zagare.
E filloj me Fantoc cjapin 
dhe e mbyll me Sali ******.

Shqiperi bre Shqiperi
kush te hodhi me krye ne hi.
Njeri eshte nje bari
tjetri eshte nje burgaxhi.

Shqiperi moj nene e ndritur
trupin tend sec e kane shitur.
Te kane ndare ty ne tre pjese
dy arkivole dhe nje varreze.

Fytyre *** more Sali
me je bere porsi ari.
O Fantoc kelysh i nenes 
ishe mire ne vrime te Bences.

Jemi ne more Sali
qe kerkuam demokraci.
Ty jo s'te kerkuam arme
te vriten vellezerit tane.

Ty Fantoc qe do Enverin
do vije dita te te vene derrin.
Do paguash gjithe parate
qe populli i fitoi me gjak.

Mjaft na mbajtet me premtime
se na nxite ju jeten tone.
Se s'ka nene ne Shqiperi
qe nga zemra s'ju mallkon.

Haram buka muta-muti
se me jeni burra shteti.
Po jo s'keni ju Atdhe
nene,baba,besim as fe.

Shqiperi ku je katandisur
ne mes te nates dritat fikur.
Ja kush jane pra bijte e tu
ne vend te bukes te japin dru.

Zoterinj qeveritare
ku te jeni te mos jeni.
Po ju them keni harruar 
emigrantet qe ju keni.

1 milione jane ne Greqi
1 milione ne Itali.
500 mije jane te papune
pjesa tjeter pa shtepi.

Dhe im ate te une ka shprese
se punoj te ndertoj jete.
Nene moj nene e zeza nene
te verteten s'ta kam thene.

S'te kam thene qe nuk kam pune
s'te kam thene qe me vune drune.
S'te kam thene se me vjen zori
qe punoj te semafori.

S'te kam thene jam i palare
s'te kam thene qe jam barkthare.
S'te kam thene jam i rreckosur
hallet e mia s'kane te sosur.

Bredh ne rruge porsi zagar
por me beso ne shpirt i vrare.
Greku nderin me ka marre
ik me thote se je shqiptar.

C'na gjeti me ty kryeminister
te mbollem grure na dole miser.
Thuaj nje fjale a derezi
bej dicka per Shqiperi.

Me nje fjale dua te them
se per kete pune ti nuk ia vlen.
Prandaj vuri gishtin kokes
se keshtu na con drejt gropes.

Shqiperi te te them nje fjale
porsi nenes i saji djale.
Me ka marre malli te vij 
nga gezimi te ulerij.

Enderroj te te shoh nuse
e gezuar te jesh perjete.
E di se kjo eshte ender e imja 
dhe nuk behet realitet.

Shqiperi moj zonje e rende
ty dikur te thonin nene.
Tani te kane shqyer qente
nam,nishan nuk te kane lene.

Shqiperi moj nena ime
do te tregoj nje histori.
Se sa e madhe eshte dhimbja
vetem nje zot i madh e di.

Ne semafor shoh motrat tona
trupin shesin per para.
Une ul koken dhe kaloj 
se turp me te madh nuk ka.

Ja nja vajze ne trotuar
tjetra eshte ne semafor.
Njera hyri ne hotel
tjetra makines i nxjerr dore.

Shitem motrat per para
ju vellezer s'me besoni.
Dhe e dini per c'arsye
money,money,money,money.

Po ku je ku je ti zot
po ekziston ne te vertete.
Ato tru qe ti na dhe
moren ere s'i hane as qente.

Se dhe ti po te na doje
keto gjera s'do lejoje.
Nje Fantoc e Sali derr
te na bejne jeten sketerre.

Ne emr te atit dhe te birit
degjo vella fjalet e shpitit.
Cdo njeri punen e tij
keshtu ka thene ''zoteria e tij''.

Me shume mall vargjet i shkrova
qe te verteten te mesoni.
E kemi zemren ne Shqiperi
ndaj ju lutemi mos na harroni.

Kaq kisha per te thene per politikanet shqiptare qe ia arriten me se miri ta shkaterrojne Shqiperine,por me e keqja eshte se perseri duhet te shohim fytyrat e tyre si perfaqesues te kombit tone.Nuk ka turp me te madh.
POSHTE TE ASHTUQUAJTUARIT ''POLITIKANE SHQIPTARE''

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

Poezia jote është mjaft e prekshme. Është klithma e shqiptarit në mërgim sot. Sikur e shkruar me gjak.

----------


## raku

bravo dj kosmonova!

----------


## DJ KOSMONOVA

Me ane te asaj poezie desha te shpreh me pak fjale se 
c'hall i madh na ka gjetur me politikanet shqiptare te 
cilet e vetmja gje qe dine te bejne eshte te vjedhin
popullin qe si ka ngelur me lek ne xhep.Nuk shohin te hapin vende pune,te sjellin driten elektrike ne shtepi,te sjeellin uje per te pire,por shohin se kush do zeje karrigen.Ju lutem me thoni nese e kam gabim.

----------

